# Black Shadow (C90) vs V30



## Brian D (Nov 8, 2011)

How would you guys say the Celestion C90 compares to a V30? I hear and see mixed reviews all over youtube so I'm not quite sure what to think. Seems a lot of people like to mix the V30 and C90 also.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 8, 2011)

what i've heard is that the c90's are more wide ranged, and smoother in the high mids and treble. It doesn't sound as narrow and peaky, and therefore less harsh, in other words.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 8, 2011)

Brian D said:


> How would you guys say the Celestion C90 compares to a V30? I hear and see mixed reviews all over youtube so I'm not quite sure what to think. Seems a lot of people like to mix the V30 and C90 also.


I've tried both and here are my thoughts.

The V30 is a speaker that has a mid range hump and can be great with certain amps and horrible with others. It's got a lot of bite and aggression but it can also cause headaches/ear bleeds etc. If you want cut through any mix this is your baby.

The C90 is a better speaker (imo) since it doesn't have the midrange hump of the v30 but it's much more smoother on the top end and tighter down low. If you want to enjoy your speakers and want others to enjoy your tone this is your baby.

FYI - swappe dout my v30s from my recto 2x12 cab and put in C90s and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Brian D (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot both of you guys. I have a very good deal for a 2x12 with black c90's and I wasn't sure what to think of them, but at least I know now it definitely has fans.

More comments and experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## S-O (Nov 8, 2011)

They sound great, and I think djpharoah more or less nailed it. v30s do have a tried and true sound, but there are other speakers out there with similar tone, minus the unpleasant parts.

Some amps BEG for v30s though.


----------



## Brian D (Dec 1, 2011)

Just in case anybody was wondering, I ended up playing through C90s and had a very different opinion from what I've been told on here -- they don't offer much clarity for high gain for me, and are very flubby and woofy. I ended up finding myself a nice deal on a Carvin Legacy 2x12 with v30s.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 1, 2011)

Brian D said:


> Just in case anybody was wondering, I ended up playing through C90s and had a very different opinion from what I've been told on here -- they don't offer much clarity for high gain for me, and are very flubby and woofy. I ended up finding myself a nice deal on a Carvin Legacy 2x12 with v30s.



Wow really? What amp and were they new? If they were new you gotta wait for them to break in. But I guess it really depends on the amp you're using and the cab.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 1, 2011)

This may help:


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 1, 2011)

V30s sit way better in a live mix, IMHO. That mid spike focuses the tone so it slices through without stepping all over bass and vocals. C90s are smoother sounding and less peaky, but that can be a problem in a live context.

Granted, I like the sound of V30s by themselves since I find them to be far more aggressive and crunchy.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 1, 2011)

Everything I try or listen to just has this like scooped nasally sound compared to V30s.



TemjinStrife said:


> Granted, I like the sound of V30s by themselves since I find them to be far more aggressive and crunchy.



+1 

They're perfect for cleans too IMHO.


----------



## Brian D (Dec 2, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Wow really? What amp and were they new? If they were new you gotta wait for them to break in. But I guess it really depends on the amp you're using and the cab.


 
I played the C90 through a Mark V combo, and was not pleased. At the time of posting this, I had a Mark IV at home so I was definitely turned off to it. It was there for a year or two, although that doesn't mean it's broken in.

Now I have a '93 Rev F Dual Rectifier, and I decided to stay on the safe side, and just get a decent 2x12 with some V30s. Even those speakers weren't fully worn in when I got them, but after a good 20 hours of home time cranking it's sounding great for my needs. 

I definitely agree with what people are saying about V30s at home -- they colour every amp in a nice way, in my opinion. It's hard to find an amp that really isn't complimented at all by V30s for me.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Dec 4, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Everything I try or listen to just has this like scooped nasally sound compared to V30s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find this true about myself as well. Granted I've only tried a V30, a C90, swamp thangs, and GT75. Everything but the V30 sounded honky to me.


----------

